# Lifestylechenyuan International Community



## Lifechanyuan (Apr 26, 2018)

Community is currently looking for new members. After getting forciably disbanned in China we are now located in Canada.

http://www.smcyinternationalfamily.org/about/vision-mission/


*Our Mission:*

To call on all individuals and groups with insight to transcend traditional family limitations and the consciousness infused by countries, so that they can become global citizens, form an international family, and eventually realize the one world collective ideal.


----------



## Faunus (Apr 26, 2018)

As much as I like your commune concept, I've got way too much baggage with NRM/"cults" to really be into your project. Best of luck though

http://www.smcyinternationalfamily.org/xuefeng/


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 26, 2018)

while yer website openly says how many new members you have at different times, what it doesnt do is give any information at all about what yer "international community" is. under the values section its just a bunch of what look like random proverbs. 

i would be curious to why you were forcibly disbanded in china though.


----------

